# Yardage for a King Size Blanket



## free2bme (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello all,

I want to make a blanket for a king size bed with squares on my knitting machine, with DK weight yarn. The squares will be 12". Does anyone know how many yards are needed? I think that I will need 72 squares. I read somewhere but they only mentioned ounces per skein. I much prefer yardage rather than weight. I will be using a wool blend yarn, which is another reason why I prefer to know the yardage, because even a wool blend will be lighter than acrylic, at least that's what I'm thinking! I just want to make sure that I will have enough yarn.

Thanks


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

I would see it I could find the recommended yarn and see if the label says how many yards are in a skein. That would give you the number you need to figure out how much your need for substitute yarns.


----------



## free2bme (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi ruth Roxanne,

I don't have a pattern, so this is why I'm not sure on the yardage. The only info I have is what size (DK) and type of yarn (wool blend for ease of cleaning) I will be using. And what size squares I will make.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

free2bme said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I want to make a blanket for a king size bed with squares on my knitting machine, with DK weight yarn. The squares will be 12". Does anyone know how many yards are needed? I think that I will need 72 squares. I read somewhere but they only mentioned ounces per skein. I much prefer yardage rather than weight. I will be using a wool blend yarn, which is another reason why I prefer to know the yardage, because even a wool blend will be lighter than acrylic, at least that's what I'm thinking! I just want to make sure that I will have enough yarn.
> 
> Thanks


Can you make one square then use that to calculate the yardage? It's very difficult to calculate the amount if yarn needed without knowing the gauge. Stockinette uses less yarn than tuck, fairisle or cables. If you don't have the yarn you plan to use for the bedspread, do you have so that is a similar weight to use?


----------



## free2bme (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi Maryknits513,

That's a pretty good idea except I didn't buy the yarn yet!! :-( 
I wish I had the yarn, but I have to pick it up sometime tomorrow.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236866-1.html
She used about 10000 yards, no idea if it was for king size.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

KarlaHW said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-236866-1.html
> She used about 10000 yards, no idea if it was for king size.


this is the example I was going to post...She used 72, 50 gram skeins. Check the replies, I asked for the yardage I think it was around 125 yards per 50 grams. It does look like a King size in the pic to me.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

She had 125 m/50g, so thats about 136 yards/50g


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I would like to suggest you knit your swatch using the pattern you would like, and then knit a couple of squares to see how far the yardage goes. Depending on the pattern and the yardage of the yarn, you would need this information to be sure of how much yarn you will need. Enjoy making it.


----------

